# Upgrade?



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm still a bit confused as to why I should upgrade from my Premiere. Is the Roamio worth upgrading to?


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

Resist said:


> I'm still a bit confused as to why I should upgrade from my Premiere. Is the Roamio worth upgrading to?


You're asking a question that no one can answer but you. How much do you value a faster interface? More tuners? Built-in streaming to iOS devices (and Android in the future)? Working Netflix?

You shouldn't upgrade if you have no issues with your current Tivo experience. Or you upgrade because you have to have latest/greatest and the upgrade cost isn't an issue.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

waterchange said:


> You're asking a question that no one can answer but you. How much do you value a faster interface? More tuners? Built-in streaming to iOS devices (and Android in the future)? Working Netflix?
> 
> You shouldn't upgrade if you have no issues with your current Tivo experience. Or you upgrade because you have to have latest/greatest and the upgrade cost isn't an issue.


I didn't know the Roamio had a faster interface. How much faster?

Four tuners OTA is great, but I don't understand why it couldn't be six tuners OTA. Tivo seems to be catering to the cable company all the time with more features exclusive their cable only boxes.

I do like the idea of built in streaming to iOS devices, so that's a plus.

Netflix could be working great on the Premiere if Tivo would fix the software.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Based on the videos I've seen the UI is much, much, faster. It's what the Premiere should have been all along.

They also have a new app platform based on HTML5, rather then AdobeAir, so they should get more apps and more frequent updates going forward. They already have new Netflix and YouTube apps that support casting from portable devices to the TV.


----------



## adaymerced (Oct 6, 2008)

Any idea on whether there will be an upgrade discount for current Tivo Premiere owners? I've checked the website and all that comes up is a multi-service discount of two bucks a month which I won't use because I only have the one television.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

adaymerced said:


> Any idea on whether there will be an upgrade discount for current Tivo Premiere owners? I've checked the website and all that comes up is a multi-service discount of two bucks a month which I won't use because I only have the one television.


Nothing has been announced other than the $50 off the base Roamio box. I wouldn't expect to see any such offer for a few months (if at all) or TiVo figures all the early adopters are done buying boxes.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Resist said:


> I'm still a bit confused as to why I should upgrade from my Premiere. Is the Roamio worth upgrading to?


It's natural for you to Resist.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I wish Tivo did a better job on the appearance of the Roamio. I'm not a fan of glossy black devices, they show scratches and dust too easily.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Resist said:


> Four tuners OTA is great, but I don't understand why it couldn't be six tuners OTA.


As a zillion other threads have stated, there are only 4 tuner OTA chips available. There are 6 tuner cable tuners.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

adaymerced said:


> Any idea on whether there will be an upgrade discount for current Tivo Premiere owners? I've checked the website and all that comes up is a multi-service discount of two bucks a month which I won't use because I only have the one television.





jfh3 said:


> Nothing has been announced other than the $50 off the base Roamio box. I wouldn't expect to see any such offer for a few months (if at all) or TiVo figures all the early adopters are done buying boxes.


I am also hoping one comes sooner rather than later. They did it on the Premiere. I also thought they offered it when the Elite launched but I might be wrong on that one.

I figure I have till the 9th of September to make a decision since the new premieres start a week later.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

adaymerced said:


> Any idea on whether there will be an upgrade discount for current Tivo Premiere owners? I've checked the website and all that comes up is a multi-service discount of two bucks a month which I won't use because I only have the one television.


Curious what you might expect, beyond the $100 lifetime discount? I have two premieres and I'd love to see a better deal, a smaller fee to add lifetime, even a transfer from a premiere.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I just wish they would let me out of my contract on my XL4, and let me get a new Roamio, but I know they are gonna give me a big fat *NO*


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Curious what you might expect, beyond the $100 lifetime discount? I have two premieres and I'd love to see a better deal, a smaller fee to add lifetime, even a transfer from a premiere.


Premieres offered an additional $100 off so $199 for msd lifetime if you had an eligible lifetime box.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=444088


----------



## adaymerced (Oct 6, 2008)

jfh3 said:


> Nothing has been announced other than the $50 off the base Roamio box. I wouldn't expect to see any such offer for a few months (if at all) or TiVo figures all the early adopters are done buying boxes.


I haven't seen the $50 off the base Roamio announced. In the past, I'd get the upgrade price (usually $50-$100) off when I sign into my account and put the new unit in the box. This time, the only thing that comes up is the multi-service discount.

I'm not referring to the lifetime service discount, as I usually pay the monthly fee instead of getting lifetime for a unit that I may upgrade in 3-5 years.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

adaymerced said:


> I'm not referring to the lifetime service discount, as I usually pay the monthly fee instead of getting lifetime for a unit that I may upgrade in 3-5 years.


Why? Lifetime is a better deal. Even at full price lifetime is $500 and monthly is $15. So the break even point is 33 months. And if you sell that TiVo after 33 months the lifetime one is typically worth $200-$300 more then the non-lifetime one making the service essentially half price. The only reason not to get lifetime is if you can't afford the upfront cost.


----------



## adaymerced (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Why? Lifetime is a better deal. Even at full price lifetime is $500 and monthly is $15. So the break even point is 33 months. And if you sell that TiVo after 33 months the lifetime one is typically worth $200-$300 more then the non-lifetime one making the service essentially half price. The only reason not to get lifetime is if you can't afford the upfront cost.


Okay, so let's say I can't afford the upfront cost.

Any idea of a discount for upgrading from the Premiere? Somebody mentioned a $50 offer I can't seem to find.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you buy the base model Roamio and enter the coupon code GROUPER it takes $50 off the TiVo and if you also buy a Stream it's price is reduced to $50 so it'a essentially free.

However I heard that they took down the coupon temporarily because people were using it to get a Stream for $50 and not buying the TiVo.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

adaymerced said:


> Any idea of a discount for upgrading from the Premiere? Somebody mentioned a $50 offer I can't seem to find.


That offer (coupon code) already expired.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> That offer (coupon code) already expired.


I don't know if it's true, but someone else posted that they took it down because people were using it to buy Streams for $50 and not buying the companion TiVo. And that they were working on fixing the issue and were going to put it back up.

Even if they find a way to force you to get the free Stream you could sell it for at least $50, probably more. (They're $97 on Amazon)


----------

